# Wanted Park city, UT area 2B condo



## 97max01 (Jan 17, 2015)

Looking to rent a 2 bedroom condo for a 6-7 days in the Park City, Utah area. Looking for a week  sometime during Febuary 6 - 22.
Mike
312-927-4367
mhill@usg.com


----------



## Tye8len9 (Jan 17, 2015)

Pm sent if interested


----------



## 97max01 (Jan 19, 2015)

Found a rental, thanks for all the reply's and PMs

Mike


----------

